# Saw A Decent deal on 6D



## Empire (Sep 10, 2013)

Hit up slickdeals.net there's a 6D for $2099


----------



## Bulb (Sep 11, 2013)

Empire said:


> Hit up slickdeals.net there's a 6D for $2099



Unfortunately, the 6D + EF 24-105L no longer seems to be available for $2099.


----------

